# (HELP ME) Puppy is driving me crazy (HELP ME)



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

My puppy is really starting to piss me off,
it jumps on the table, chews the couch, bangs on doors,
bites to much and it likes to almost kill my cat


My dogs jumps up on the table all the time
it bites WAY to often it chews on EVERYTHING. It ruins my back yard,
(digging holes and crap like that) It chews on my couch and wrecks it.
it bangs on my door when it wants in. If I let it in it tries to kill my cats.
I have to drag it by its collar, hurting her neck to get her out but i have lost
all care and sympathy for my dog. so I don't care if it gets hurt. Im not afraid
to raise my dog "The hard way" witch is hitting the dog and lightly kicking it. my friend did that now he has a very smart and friendly well behaved dog. Also no,I don't have money for training lessons now. I try to properly train my dog with treats she loves but no she ignores it if she does bad things I would say no and stuff like that now, If she destroys my back yard I spray her with the hose. I need help right ****ing now! Im not throwing my dog away.

PS - Excuse me for my language, I'm under extreme stress.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I think maybe you need to find an appropriate home for this dog until you have done more research and learned to properly raise this kind of puppy. Please don't hit or kick the dog.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Maybe you should rehome the dog, you sound very angry and you really don't want to hurt your dog RIGHT.
You can't let a puppy run around free and not expect her/him to get into trouble. How old is your puppy?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Your dog sounds stressed, as well. From what little experience I have, if the handler is stressed and out of control, so will be the dog. Calm down, get yourself under control, get your dog some exercise, get a crate for it to calm down in, stop setting up your dog to fail by allowing it to roam freely, and don't *ever *overreact. That is a fast track to propelling the behavior you are seeing. A tame leader will always bring about a tame dog.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope this post isnt for real...... hitting or kicking the dog will get you nowhere. If you plan to keep the pup and really would like to better things. Get a crate- NOW... read about crate training and start her on it. If shes in it ,she cant chew or dig. She maybe needs more than you are able to give her now,though... maybe the breeder will take her back?


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

My puppy is approximately 13 weeks old. also I will not re-home my dog. our home is clean and very good for our puppy. The floor is cold and its very hot out side. Even if I put my dog in a crate it will whine. I saw a series of videos and how to raise a dog. anyways any OTHER suggestions on how I can get her to behave?

Ive never hit her. EVER And I dont show my stress towards her.

TRUST ME IVE NEVER HIT HER. I dont abuse animals what I meant was lightly hitting the dog when it does something
VERY Bad


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a young pup. If I have this right the last of July you said the pup was a month old when you got it, and it was a recent purchase. This pup is just beginning to learn things, You should crate train this pup so it knows boundaries of where it should be and where it should not be. As far as the chewing I would recommend having a leash on the pup and supervising the pup and keeping an eye on it whenever it is out.
The cat situation I can not comment on. My pup loves the cats as well and they are not equally AMUSED. We do put up baby gates and that works so the cats know if they are behind them the pup can not reach them, and the pup obeys the boundaries of the gates because we have been doing this since day one. 
Good luck. Have patience that is the key with any type of animal. If you find it is not working rehoming may be the only choice for the best of you and the pup. 
I also say do not kick or hit that pup.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like a typical German Shepherd puppy. Rambunctious and no concept of the rules yet. Puppies are going to misbehave. They are new in the world and full of energy. Do not expect the puppy to be perfectly behaved from day 1. It may take years. This is all part of owning a puppy - especially this breed. It's like having a human baby. They are that much work... I hope you're mentally prepared for that.

*Under no circumstances do you ever kick or hit a dog*... let alone a 13 week old puppy. It accomplishes nothing. Please grasp that concept.

Now are you crate training? How exactly are you crate training if you are? Do you have an x-pen set up? How long have you had him? What kind of training, socialization, and exercise have you done with him so far?


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

First off I think this is a wind up but just in case this isn't..

If you have lost all sympathy and love towards this poor puppy then please do it a favour and return him to his breeder. He doesn't deserve to target of your irrational abuse. 

This is what puppies do, did you honestly expect any different? They need a loving, patient and consistent teacher to show them how to behave any different (something that you clearly are not). 

Hitting and kicking create a fearful, broken and potentially aggressive dog. Do you honestly want your temper to turn this puppy into something it was never ment to be? 

I hope not for that trusting little souls sake 

Oh and just to say your "extreme stress" is no excuse for your language or behavior.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

"i have lost
all care and sympathy for my dog. so I don't care if it gets hurt. Im not afraid
to raise my dog "The hard way" witch is hitting the dog and lightly kicking it"
This does not sound like someone who is not showing stree toward their pup and does not ever hit their puppy. You can have the cleaniest home and and safest home and still not be a good household for a pup. It takes patience and understanding too. Please give this pup a chance or if you do not have the time or the patience to please give it to someone else that can give it a chance whille it is still young.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If this is for real (I hope not) you need to get a private trainer to help on the spot. If you don't train a dog, all she knows is how to be a dog which is exactly what she is doing right now.
Get a puppy book asap Gwen Bailey's "The Perfect Puppy" is a good book to get you started. 
If you continue you current behavior you will get an aggressive or very fearful dog and we all know how they end up unfortunately. Why don't you contact the breeder? Or send her to me with a one way ticket.


----------



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay. Im sorry I said that the wrong way. I posted that right when it happened.
I haven't lost all feelings for my pup im just a little frustrated currently I dont have money for large pens or cages. I will NEVER HIT MY DOG I was just pissed but i dont know what to do. im calmed down ad stuff so please dont say I abuse my dog I dont. i barly yell at it. and ive never hit it


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

An ex-pen is pretty cheap. You can probably find one for like $50-$60 and they're great when you can't supervise. Check amazon and ebay. They're great for times like this when you need time away to breathe. Put him in there with some today and go take a breather. It's good for both of you.

Can you give your daily routine with puppy from the time he wakes up until the time he goes to sleep? Try to be as detailed as possible. This will help people give advice.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Theman441 said:


> My puppy is really starting to piss me off,
> it jumps on the table, chews the couch, bangs on doors,
> bites to much and it likes to almost kill my cat
> 
> ...


Train your dog... she behaves that way because 1. she's a puppy, and 2. she has no rules our boundaries. She digs because she is bored...again, train her. A tired dog is a good dog, and mental stimulation goes a long way. She bites because, well, she's a puppy and that's what they do. Teach bite inhibition, redirect, etc. Train your dog. She chews on your couch, again, because she is bored. Redirect, train obedience. Engage with your puppy, build a bond and be her leader... that is how you will teach her to focus on you and not the cats, not drag her outside, etc. Puppies are not automatic...every "good" dog has a foundation of good training. For the love of Christ, don't hit your dog because she doesn't UNDERSTAND what YOU want. All it will do is make her nervous and withdraw from you, making it one hundred times harder to teach her anything. She will NOT do what you want if she doesn't TRUST you. Spraying her with the hose means nothing to her, she has no idea what that means. Redirect. She is too young for correction, she will NOT make the correlation and all it will do is cause insecurity and fear which are, again, detrimental to your cause. 

There is an old adage that goes something like "if your dog isn't doing what you want, you're not asking correctly." Just because she likes treats doesn't mean your training her if you're not treating the right things. 

Puppy classes run as low as $100. If you don't have that, then how will you pay her vet bills, etc? Regardless, there are a lot of resources online for basic, basic manners training in puppies. Search this forum for "NILIF"- Nothing in Life is Free. It's a big help for teaching rules and boundaries and that all good things (should) come from you. A crate is $50 or cheaper if you do some searching.. she's a puppy, she'll whine, that doesn't mean you shouldn't crate her. I read that you got her at a month old? Any breeder that releases pups at that age is not someone reputable, so I would count them out as a resource... be aware that you've missed a critical period in bite inhibition, socialization, etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Theman441 said:


> My puppy is really starting to piss me off,
> it jumps on the table, chews the couch, bangs on doors,
> bites to much and it likes to almost kill my cat
> 
> ...



Please post your general location. You need help, right ****ing now, and the is about the soundest thing in your post. If we know your general location we might be able to help you find the resources you need to help you with your puppy, whether that means learning to properly contain, manage and train the puppy, or if that means finding the right place to take over managing your puppy.

If the breeder let this pup go at a month, then back with the breeder is not where it ought to be.

The puppy is 13 weeks old. They are a pain. I know, I have a little group of them here. This is an extremely important time for them. If they are treated with fairness, training, boundaries, positive experiences, they will carry these forward with them, and apply them to other new situations, and you have a chance of having a good solid dog. If they are beaten, kicked, screamed at, dragged by the neck, hit with the hose, and treated the way an increasingly frustrated person is likely to, they are very likely to carry this forward and treat all people with mistrust and most likely fearful aggression. This can contribute to a very unstable dog and a liability. 

If you contain your dog properly (not crate them all day and night) all the time, then she is less likely to make you totally frustrated all the time.

If you work with your dog when she is out, managing her exercise, play, and environment, you will not be as frustrated and she will not be as stressed.

If you train your dog regularly, every day, when you are not frustrated, and she is not stressed, and you do not try to do too much too soon with this baby, then she will learn to trust you and respond to you. Most people can get a LOT of help from attending puppy classes. If you list your location, someone hear might be able to help you find a good trainer that won't break the bank. 

If you cannot afford the dog, be an adult, and work with a rescue to try to find her a more suitable home. Training classes are as important as proper food, and vet care.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

They have a nice crate at Wal-mart for about 38.00 which I think is pretty great. That is what we have our 7 month old pup in at night and times when she is not being watched. I also would recommend baby gates. I would look on craigslist and see if you can pick some up pretty cheap- that is what we did and got a whole playyard for our pup for 15 bucks. The deals are out there weekends are a great time to look.
A German Shepherd pup female can be a little trying at times. I know ours can too. She has chewed up several phone cords, computer cords.etc, and now she has started chewing the carpets. It is mine and my families fault though for not keeping an eye on her at the time. If she is by us she does not do it. I think they do it out of boredom. 
Taking them for walks as well helps them get out some of that energy. With her being the age she is I would only do this if all her shots are done.
Good luck. If you take the time out for them and train them, you will get back the rewards in return.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking through your previous posts, it sounds like a puppy or dog isn't the right fit for you-perhaps you should just stick with having cats. In another post you mention how the puppy makes you angry. Puppies require a tremendous amount of work and patience. Raising a puppy to the one year mark is a full time job. Have you considered returning her to the breeder or a rescue while she's still cute and easily adoptable? She need a lot of mental and physical activity to thrive or it will only get worse as she gets older. 
I just spent $50 fixing the heels on a pair of shoes my 18 month old destroyed. I carefully placed them in the closet on a high shelf. Guess who figured out how to get to them and destroy them again? Stuff like this is to be expected with this intelligent and energetic breed.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure if you are in the U.S., but I see crates and kennels for sale really cheap or free all the time on Craiglist. These are a really big help in raising a new puppy.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

selzer said:


> Please post your general location. You need help, right ****ing now, and the is about the soundest thing in your post. If we know your general location we might be able to help you find the resources you need to help you with your puppy, whether that means learning to properly contain, manage and train the puppy, or if that means finding the right place to take over managing your puppy.
> 
> If the breeder let this pup go at a month, then back with the breeder is not where it ought to be.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this. 

Apparently, the cats are not going away. You will have puppy stuff/antics for a while...that's pretty much how it goes when you get one. It takes quite some time to train a dog in obedience. Your pup is a baby and it's going to be a long and sometimes difficult road for you both. 

The behavior you want or are expecting from this pup isn't going to be happening overnight...it could take many months.

Please let someone know where you are and we ( they) can try to help you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Ever heard the saying ... _Every dog is like its owner_?

Rehome your dog to someone who appreciates this breed, puppy antics and all. 

While there's still hope for this precious pup. 

Know when to fold.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

This is what happens when you bring a puppy home at 4 weeks -- they don't get a chance to develop normally with their mom and littermates.

Yiou have a HUGE challenge on your hands now. Either rise to the occasion and accept help or consider a rescue who can provide the extraordinary care this pup will require, now and for some time to come.

I seriously don't think you're cut out for this. Most of us aren't, I know I'm not.

Don't ever take a puppy away from it's mom and littermates at 4 weeks old again. It's not the right thing to do.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree about most of what has been said, but I got my pup at 4 weeks as well. I was also told to take her back, but we did not.
I have worked with my pup and she is such a sweet girl. I would not change that for anything. Just because there is some breeders out there that are not obeying the law and sending out pups that are not ready does not mean all cases will end up that they will not be great dogs.
I believe that if this situation changes and theman441 spends the time and energy into this pup she will be a wonderful dog.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Any updates on this? I think some things are missing, is this guy still with us?


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Theman, if you truly wnt help with this, I think there are some capable answers on this board.If you are willing to crate and/or contain her to an X pen wh en youre not able to supervise and teach her whats good and not good, do so. I use a spray bottle with 50/50 water/vinegar, or 50/50 water/listerine... First time in the pen with my girl, she climbed out. I watch her now but the 2nd time she offered to do that, I shot her with the spray bottle and said "NO!", Shes stayed in since. Also, for QUIET.. if you know she doesnt need OUT to go potty, and is just fussing , you can do the same with the bottle ,saying "QUIET...". Thing is, with a pup, you have to be consistant, if she repeats the behavior, you have to repeat yours. Stick with it- be patient. If you teach her the right way, she'll be more and more willing to do the right thing for you... Hopefully you are able to help her with that.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

maybe if you post your general location, someone would be able to refer you/help you out with her.

I've read your past posts, and it sounds like you may be in over your head with this puppy. She is doing what puppies do. 

I' dont know why you got her at 4 weeks of age, I may have missed that, but that in and of itself, could be alot of the problems your seeing. 

You need to STOP dragging her around by the collar, you need to STOP letting her almost choke herself because your hosing her down.

You just need to STOP and BREATHE, and start over ..


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

marbury said:


> Any updates on this? I think some things are missing, is this guy still with us?


....don't think so.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your puppy sounds normal, that's how they come to our homes until WE TRAIN THEM to do better.

The way to train and teach is NOT to let our pups be bad (bored) then be furious and punish. There is no learning from frustration and anger on our parts.

Instead we need to be pro-active, think ahead, PREVENT bad behavior and TEACH them what we want them to do.

First thing, I'm sure you read up and got your pup from a responsible breeder. You can call them up or email them for immediate assistance. 

Second, crate train to MANAGE the pup and make sure it's not into trouble when you aren't able to be there to teach.

PUPPY CLASSES.

Socialization.

REAL exercise outside the home.

You able to read up on all the info on ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

How many MILES are you hiking each week with your pup?


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope this is fake....


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Whether this is fake or not I am always glad to see experience owners stepping up and offering great advice for the sake of the dogs.

While this particular poster may not benefit from the advice, I;m sure someone will.
Many people just read the forum and don't sign up.

So this is not in vain


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

. get rid of the dog ASAP.



Theman441 said:


> My puppy is really starting to piss me off,
> it jumps on the table, chews the couch, bangs on doors,
> bites to much and it likes to almost kill my cat
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is the wrong attitude to have.



Theman441 said:


> My puppy is really starting to piss me off,
> it jumps on the table, chews the couch, bangs on doors,
> bites to much and it likes to almost kill my cat
> 
> ...





Theman441 said:


> My puppy is approximately 13 weeks old. also I will not re-home my dog. our home is clean and very good for our puppy. The floor is cold and its very hot out side. Even if I put my dog in a crate it will whine. I saw a series of videos and how to raise a dog. anyways any OTHER suggestions on how I can get her to behave?
> 
> >>>> Ive never hit her. EVER And I dont show my stress towards her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Puppies are precious, every day of this stage, for as long as it lasts. Is there anything else in life so filled with wonder and excitement and JOY. Embrace it, it's one of the purest things we will ever be gifted with.

_Gifted. _


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Puppy is doing what is NORMAL to it. Puppy is a BABY you are an ADULT (I'm assuming..) Look at everything from the pups perspective. Puppy sees owner acting unstable and out of control = puppy out of control. Get a grip! Rationalize what's going on.. People like you should not by any means even consider owning a dog..


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Theman441 said:


> My puppy is really starting to piss me off,
> it jumps on the table, chews the couch, bangs on doors,
> bites to much and it likes to almost kill my cat
> 
> ...


Return the puppy ASAP..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

So here is this puppy, taken from his mom and littermates at 4 weeks old, and now with an owner who is raising her "the hard way."

The only good that can come of this situation is that your pup finds her way to a rescue. Soon.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Woah, woah. I think we can all agree that this person has some learning to do, but I'm pretty sure there are rules about personal attacks towards individuals.

It looks like he's gone anyway. Like another poster already wisely said, this can still be useful to other folks on the forum to learn from. Let's not send this the way of the (locked) dodo.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Folks, the OP got the puppy at 4 weeks old. 

This is not a reputable breeder, sorry. Returning this puppy to the breeder is not the answer. The guy has had the pup now for 9 weeks. The not-so-reputable breeder will probably not take it back, unless he feels he can sell it again to somebody else, probably equally unsuitable for the dog.

If the OP is willing to learn what it takes to raise a puppy, and fork out for a crate and a few baby gates/x-pen, and classes, then maybe the OP can be salvaged. If he truly cannot do that, then the answer is a GSD rescue, and if they will not accept the dog from an owner, the pup needs to be taken to the pound and rescues notified to try to save the poor thing before it is euthanized.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

OP has said no money for training. OP also insists on keeping the pup. So next would be books he can check out at the library, links to websites since he has online access, YouTube videos.

tab289 - good training videos


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yikes... 4 weeks... so young. I must have missed that part. 

That's really a shame that the breeder let that puppy go so young. Could be part of the problem here. That's a whole lot that puppy missed out on leaving so young.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

selzer said:


> Folks, the OP got the puppy at 4 weeks old.
> 
> This is not a reputable breeder, sorry. Returning this puppy to the breeder is not the answer. The guy has had the pup now for 9 weeks. The not-so-reputable breeder will probably not take it back, unless he feels he can sell it again to somebody else, probably equally unsuitable for the dog.
> 
> If the OP is willing to learn what it takes to raise a puppy, and fork out for a crate and a few baby gates/x-pen, and classes, then maybe the OP can be salvaged. If he truly cannot do that, then the answer is a GSD rescue, and if they will not accept the dog from an owner, the pup needs to be taken to the pound and rescues notified to try to save the poor thing before it is euthanized.


Very true and you are absolutely correct but op said they have hit and kicked the dog. This is abuse and I have no patience at all for abuse of animals or kids ..


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

*Putting the cart before the horse*

But it's not too late to let others know they need do some research first?

Buying a German Shepherd Puppy




The puppies of the German Shepherd breed are not as elegantly moving as will the future dogs, they are quite ungainly and small accidents with things and children will currently occur. The time they are young, these puppies strong bodies and tails, powerful jaws and sharp teeth like to play a lot and to taste and chew all the thing they encounter in your house, and they can produce various damages. You need to be aware that this kind of small mishaps can occur and you should not let them disturb you.
A German Shepherd puppy is a slow maturing breed and may have a long puppyhood and this should not bother the new owner who must be prepared to be kind as well as firm when handling and disciplining it and provide a secure environment to help develop the puppy into a well mannered creature. The Shepherd dogs are a working breed and this is the reason they inherit the need of exercise, they are curious and will explore new environments and will require a lot of attention from their owner. The new owner needs to be prepared to meet such eventualities and if one is going to tie up the dog and leave it unattended then looking at puppies for sale would not be their cup of tea.
These dogs are sociable animals and they need companionship from either people or their kind, they are craving for attention and will feel bad if they are kept isolated. You need to think well before looking for a German Shepherd puppy, because if you cannot offer them the companionship they need and the whole attention they require, this breed is not fitting for you. The German Shepherds are a working breed of dogs and they require specific training to select their appropriate kind of job. So you should not only have the patience to train it but also have the capability as well as strength of character to provide it with firm and consistent behavior which would stand both you and your pup in good stead.
If you are the idle type of person or if you don't want or cannot commit full time to a companionship with a German Shepherd dog, this breed is not appropriate for you. Given that you meet all of the requirements to own a German Shepherd puppy, are you aware of where to find good puppies for sale? Many breeders are raising this kind of dogs as this is quite a popular breed, but in order to select the puppy to best meet the requirements of your family members you'll need the help of a dog expert. You also need to know about different hidden pitfalls before selecting the right puppy for you. Before deciding to buy a German Shepherd puppy, you should be well acquainted to all the things and issues this type of life time companionship involves.

Initial hiccups are inevitable with German Shepherd puppies 



Article Source: Buying a German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Twyla said:


> OP has said no money for training. OP also insists on keeping the pup. So next would be books he can check out at the library, links to websites since he has online access, YouTube videos.
> 
> tab289 - good training videos


If the OP said that his bitch is eight months old, and in heat, and that he will not separate her from her brother who is intact, should we send him to read up on whelping and raising a litter? 

This is someone with no puppy understanding. He needs to be convinced that he will need to find some greenbacks, or he needs to find a rescue to take the puppy he cannot afford. 

An experienced person who is home all day can successfully raise a puppy without a crate or x-pen, but a newbie? This puppy is in more danger than anyone cares to consider. It is not just his frustration at finding the pup's teeth marks on the furniture, this pup is not managed, and will chew electric cords, the stuffing out of stuff, poisons this guy might not realize exist. 

If he cannot afford to properly care for his puppy he needs to get the puppy to someone who will take that responsiblity. There are no magic wands that turn crazy chewing puppies into perfect living room ornaments, not on this site, the TV, or all of the internet. There are no shortcuts. Looking at a few u-tubes isn't going to do what he needs. 

A dedicated individual could probably get pretty far with a book, but that doesn't solve the containment issues, and, really a book can tell you what to do, but it cannot assess your pup and you and what you are doing right and what you are doing wrong, and how you could do better with this pup.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wouldnt be surprised if the OP sits back and laughs. It sounded more like a troll.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> but i have lost
> all care and sympathy for my dog.


Give the dog away. It could not do a lot worse. Or find a rescue (even better) to love and care for the dog - if you still care at all for her, please do that much.
You're raising a dog that's going to be a potential bite risk by abusing it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

m1953 said:


> Very true and you are absolutely correct but op said they have hit and kicked the dog. This is abuse and I have no patience at all for abuse of animals or kids ..


Yes, you are correct, and it takes every bit of self-control to not say, 

:angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::nono::thumbsdown::headbang::angryfire:

But, the individual MAY be exaggerating his response to try to get us to take his complaint seriously. And he may be just seriously losing his mind over the out-of-control puppy, and if we helped him contain the damages, just maybe he will not be quite as frustrated and will be able to work through the puppy stage. 

What will NOT help the puppy in question is to make this person twice as angry and frustrated without offering any real help.

Personally, I do not think this is a job for a chat room. I think he needs to man up and shell out for some of what is required to own a dog.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Just trying to contribute something useful to the OP if they are still reading.

Throw out all the old notions you've heard or seen raising a puppy. Yelling and physical punishment will do more harm than good. Every time that pup destroys something, chews something up, or does something destructive, you have to remind yourself that it is not his fault. It's YOUR fault, and you have learn from it.

I take pics from my iPhone now because a couple months ago, I left my $600 camera sitting out on my desk. My 18 month old male got bored and decided to chew it up. When I got home and saw the camera, I thought, "What a freakin idiot I am!". At 18 months, he's still a pup, and will STILL look for things to entertain himself with. I didn't get mad at him, scold him, or anything. I did say to him, "Really, Achilles??". But, of course, he had no clue what I was talking about. Same with your pup. Unless you are right there catching him in the act, he will have no clue why you are punishing him.

That is why everyone is saying you need a crate and baby gates so that you can better manage him. At this age, in order to teach them, you need to be right there with them at ALL times. When you can't watch him, he needs to be crated. This way, when he starts to chew on something he's not supposed to, you can correct him and redirect his attention to things he SHOULD chew on, like toys! Properly raising a GSD puppy requires time, money, and management. If you cannot afford basic necessities to make both yours and the pup's life easier, then the smarter thing to do would be to consider rehoming him before things get worse. I wish you the best of luck...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I find that the best way to manage my out-of-control puppy is to play with him. Play ball, soccer, retrieve, play with the hose (PLAY with the hose, not discipline with it), find a hole to dig, find a bug to harrass, take a walk, throw the walnuts that have fallen from the tree, take him for a ride in my car, to a store he can go inside ... the list goes on.

The best way to manage an out-of-control puppy is to spend time engaging with your pup, one-on-one.

If a person really cares for their dog, they will find this an easy thing to do. If not, they should rehome. Know when to fold.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I think what's getting some people so riled up here is this is one of several "my puppy is out of control and aggressive I can't take it" threads this person has started and they are pretty obviously not willing to do even just a little bit of work... Selzer hit the nail on the head with the expecting the pup to be a living room ornament part, and the critical need to be able to support the pup financially.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Either everyone doesn't need to own a GS, or we need more "low energy " GS.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

selzer said:


> If the OP said that his bitch is eight months old, and in heat, and that he will not separate her from her brother who is intact, should we send him to read up on whelping and raising a litter?
> 
> This is someone with no puppy understanding. He needs to be convinced that he will need to find some greenbacks, or he needs to find a rescue to take the puppy he cannot afford.
> 
> ...


You are right. But what should happen (I think we all know what should happen) and what will happen (stated by OP) could be 2 very different things. So the answer is simply shutting down the OP without anything other then rehome the pup? How does that benefit the pup if the OP refuses to rehome?

As far as books, videos etc being a magic wand, they aren't. They are a _start_. The perfect answer would be he'd realize he is in over his head and rehome the pup, or he could surprise even himself and step up to the plate and begin working with the pup.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

On July 31st you stated the pup was 1 month old.
Three weeks later on Aug 19th you stated the pup was 15 weeks old.
Another week later and the pup is now 13 weeks old.

 I'm really confused.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm with you on the confusion as to age. I think a lot of us are, about many things?

In addition to that confusion, he starts new threads and then doesn't return...with the exception of this thread, he made 2 add'l posts.



IDK ?


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if the OP sits back and laughs. It sounded more like a troll.


Very true,I can't imagine anyone being that clueless or abusive and brag about it in a forum of dog and animal lovers


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Let's not turn this into a thread about the OP. Let's focus on showing the poster that pup is normal, and the behaviours need to be managed and training takes time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we need people to be educated about dogs and dog care
and that goes for any breed.



cliffson1 said:


> Either everyone doesn't need to own a GS, or we need more "low energy " GS.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

The OP has started a new thread, Questions and General Things?, so I guess we should direct any answers/advice there now.


----------

